# Freeing up HD space on my MacBook Pro



## Stephen.Manning (Dec 26, 2007)

I want to clear up some space on my HD, like removing excess language setting's, etc. How do I go about removing these languages?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

that can be rather tricky, and may not give you any more than a gig if you are lucky. this is the only app that i know of that can do it, but it is not without some flaws. i have used it, but then had some system issues that took me a while to iron out (the biggest one being that the keyboard didn't work right for a while). just make sure you have backed everything up before trying it.


----------

